# اكيد اكيد اكيد في مصر !!!



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## wawa_smsm (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا أكييييييييييييييييييييد فى مصر
مهو برضه لازم نبقى مميزين عن غيرنا .... مش كده ولا إيييييييييييييييييه ؟!!

شكرا ليك يا مايكل على الصور


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ومش اي تمييز 

مرسي سمسم علي مرورك الجميل

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههه

حلويين ياكوكو وخصوصا بتاعة الحمار دى 

الشعب المصرى معروف بذوووووووقه دايما *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبنى مجمع التكاتك ده ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي مرمر وكوكي علي مروركم الجميل


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ده موقف جديد مش كده 

ههههههههههههههههههه 

ميررررررررسى على الصور يا مايكل ​


----------



## tena_tntn (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي علي الصور 
وحلوة اوى بتاعت الحمار


----------



## dark_angel (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مصر مصر   تحيا مصر  نموت نموت و تحيا مصر *
*لان مصر لازم يكون ناسها مميزين*​


----------



## رانا (8 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههه يبق كده يا مايكل اكيد احنا فى مصر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي علي مروركم الجميل

كوكو 
تينا  
dark_angel 
رانا 

وتحيا مصر​*


----------



## happy angel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

اكيد فى مصر يامايكل​


----------



## zama (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اكثر ما اعجبنى فى الصور هى صورة غطاء السيارة
شكرا جزيلا لك حبيبى


----------



## بحبك يا رب (9 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه جميلة ميرسى


----------



## kalimooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه
شكررررررررررررراااااااا مايكل






​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي علي مروركم الجميل


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشقادرة هموت من الضحك يخرب عقلك ياميكى يخربيت خفه دمك
وكل سنه وانت طيب
هى دى مصر يالوزة ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مشقادرة هموت من الضحك يخرب عقلك ياميكى يخربيت خفه دمك
> ...




*
وانتي طيبه يا كيريا

بس اوعي تموتي دلوقتي خليها بعد العيد

اموت واعرف مين لوزه دي

مرسي علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (15 مايو 2011)

*ما احنا اكييييييد فى مصر الدنيا اتطورت يا عم انت حتى السنادى فى الصيف ماقضموش السااااعه هو ده بقا التطور على اصل هههههههههههىىىىىى*


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (15 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

*ميرسي لمرورك ميراي*

*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## هالة الحب (16 مايو 2011)

المصريين دايما دمهم خفيف


----------



## النهيسى (17 مايو 2011)

> ​



روعه جدا جدا 
شكراااا
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*شكرا هاله الحب ع مرورك*

*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*شكرا استاذي لمرورك*

*منورني دايما*​


----------



## naro_lovely (20 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه المصرى معروف بجبروتة وقوتة ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Bent Christ (20 مايو 2011)

ده كده اكيد اكيد اكيد فى مصر
انا شفت مره بعد ثوره 25 يناير 
سور فى الشارع الناس كاتبه عليه
ممنوع القاء القمامه و تاحتيه على طول
جبل زباله صغنن


----------



## نونوس14 (20 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوووووووووووين اوى*
*نحن نختلف عن الاخرين*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

*ميرسي لمروركم*
*نارو ومارين ونونوس*
*نورتوا الموضوع*​


----------



## باسبوسا (21 مايو 2011)

فعلا اكيد انت فى مصر .​ميررررررررررررررررررررررسى اوى .​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

*شكرا باسبوسا لمرورك*

*نورتيني*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا مايكل


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههه طبعا اكيد فى مصر امال امريكا يعنى ودى تيجى ههههههههه

ميرسى مايكل للصور​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مايو 2011)

*شكرا روزي لمرورك*

*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مايو 2011)

*شكرا تووتا لمرورك*

*وربنا يباركك*​


----------

